# Do chickens puke??



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Ok everyone - I have read numerous blogs/articles etc. all of which contradict the other so I'm asking the experts.
Do chickens vomit - or is it simply regurgitation if they have a sour crop for example?? I am leaning towards regurg not vomiting.. TIA Sue


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

All I have seen is if you compress their crop or turn them upside down, the stuff in their crop runs out. Like no sphincters.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I don't believe they can "puke" like humans because the crop gets in the way of the food flowing freely from the stomach out the mouth... hmmm


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Regurgitating yes. Not puking.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

They cannot puke and I don't believe they can regurgitate like a bird.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> They cannot puke and I don't believe they can regurgitate like a bird.


So, if for instance they had a 'back-up' from sour/impacted crop it is simply overflow?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I know that several times I've tube fed and the stuff filled up the crop and came up and out.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Fluids and solids are different.Fluids can get back out through a very small opening of the esophagus but it doesn't open enough to bring solids up,it's how their throats work.That's why they suffer from impacted crop and can't vomit it up like people or a dog.When you hang them upside down it naturally opens allowing solids to pass,that's how you can help them bring up whatever is impacting them.Exotic bird grit has charcoal in it which really helps in reducing crop problems,they give people charcoal when taking too many pills or ingest some poisons.I need to run and get some,I've got to get the 2 new babies' digestion systems off to a good start.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Ah gotcha, so no puking or regurgitating


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Birds regurgitate because that's how they feed their babies and they practice it often,especially parakeets.


----------

